# $50 for one lipstick!---> need a dupe please!!



## BadBadGirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Dear Mr. Tom Ford, I love you Sir....but I have budget constraints!













Ladies- what is the closest lip color I can get to this one? Even if I decide to buy this particular brand- I rarely wear lipstick and I want to be sure I will get good use out of it. I'd like to be comfortable with this color before handing over my hard earned cash.

All brands/price points suggestions. Thanks!

The more I look at it, I could swear I have (or had) a lipglass similar, but maybe I lost it??


----------



## poindexterkid. (Jul 26, 2010)

just from looking at the photos I can tell that they are from temptalia, so usually on temptalia people ask for dupes in the comments, and she'll reply with them, and her site also has a dupe list that you can go through and find the product, then find all the recommended dupes for it and the list tells you how well the match up, and if they aren't a perfect match then it tells you why like "more pink, less opaque, etc."
If no one posted a dupe there than, just from looking at it, it looks a little like MAC Fresh Moroccan Lipstick or Mary Kay Signature LipGloss in Cranberry.


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 26, 2010)

Temptalia listed in her review that the closest match/dupe for this lipstick was Mac Hang Up l/s which is apart of the permanent collection. Its a cremesheen.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay! Thank you both.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

MAC Mystic may be close?  It has a matte finish though...


----------

